# Ceiling paint cracking



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

How old is the house? The reason I'm asking is, did someone paint Latex over oil based paint with out using a sealing primer first?
Paint without using primer first?
Someone painted over a dirty or stained ceiling?
Anyone of these can cause this type of failiure.
Try going on the Sherwin Williams web site. There's a lot of info on how to ID paint failures and what to do about them.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

A bathroom ceiling fan does not exhaust steam as fast as a shower creates it. I've seen before where escaping steam has damaged beyond the bath. As to the kitchen, steam is an issue there as well. Washing dishes, both in the sink and dishwasher especially, generates heat/steam. As does cooking. It's not quite as common for steam damage in a kitchen, but the bath and kitchen, as well as the laundry room, are the sources of moisture in a house. That you're having issues in both those areas is no surprise. The paint in that picture looks flat, or low, low sheen, either of which is too low to block steam penetration, and that damage, the crazed, cracking/peeling is indicative of steam. I would prepare the surfaces and apply a proper finish.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Good advice given so far. I might add that it's also possible that the bathroom vents into the attic space above the bath & is laying moisture above that peeled area. Not saying that's what's happening, but, it wouldn't hurt to check in the attic to make sure the vent goes up through the roof like it's supposed to.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Good point Gym.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

jsheridan said:


> The paint in that picture looks flat, or low, low sheen, either of which is too low to block steam penetration, and that damage, the crazed, cracking/peeling is indicative of steam.


Wow...I never would have known that. How exactly does a paint sheen affect it's ability to resist moisture?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Jay 78 said:


> Wow...I never would have known that. How exactly does a paint sheen affect it's ability to resist moisture?


A question for Mr Rick, I believe.:yes:


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

I was planning to get back to that question, but was basically going to say the same thing. lol. It's like knowing how to get to a place, but not knowing how to tell someone else to find it.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I will certainly defer to the ricster- but a flat by nature is very porous- the molecules don't tightly bind to each other like a sheened paint. That is what causes a flat to be flat- that and the grind of the pigments is rougher- so more deflection .
Also why a flat absorbs dirt and grime more.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Brushjockey said:


> I will certainly defer to the ricster- but a flat by nature is very porous- the molecules don't tightly bind to each other like a sheened paint. That is what causes a flat to be flat- that and the grind of the pigments is rougher- so more deflection .
> Also why a flat absorbs dirt and grime more.


I'm sure we, meaning Chris and I, could have mustered that much thunder. :laughing:

Better?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Que?...


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Brushjockey said:


> Que?...


 
:whistling2:

I edited my post, it actually says something now.


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

Flats have a much different ratio of binder (Resin) to pigment. Flats have a greater amount of filler pigments and become less resistant to moisture and mor prone to "mud cracking" as pictured. A 100% Acrylic Eggshell or Satin will provide the moisture-resistance that is needed here. BTW: Gym has it right about that vent; see where the moisture goes. If it is venting to outdoors, yyou may want to pull a Tim-The-Toolman and get a more powerful fan.


----------

